# Ahora entiendo por que las chicas tienes tan lindos los dientes y los hombre no



## tiopepe123 (Ago 3, 2008)

http://es.youtube.com/watch?v=-Hav5...ectric-toothbrush-out-of-a-vibrator-198372/


Otro trasto para la repisa del WC junto al lado de las cremitas.


----------



## Trinquete (Ago 3, 2008)

Hola amigo,llevas razón.Se ahorran el trabajo del vaiven.
Un saludo.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ago 3, 2008)

Espectacular!, jejeje, alguna vez habré pensado algo similar pero nunca asi. saludos, si encuentro algun video crazy lo subo.


----------



## santiago (Ago 3, 2008)

con un vivrador de celular

saludos


----------



## leop4 (Ago 3, 2008)

este esta muy bueno jajaja. 
YouTube - Optical Illusion


----------



## Tacatomon (Jun 4, 2009)

O soy muy torpe o es que mi Celeron II a 66Mhz (Es lo que alcanze en la reparticion de cerebros) No puede procesar esta ilusion...

De seguro es algo bueno... La curiosidad mato al gato...Ahi la dejo.

Saludos.


----------



## electrodan (Jun 4, 2009)

Trinquete dijo:
			
		

> Hola amigo,llevas razón.Se ahorran el trabajo del vaiven.
> Un saludo.


  Mmmm... Voy a tener que ver ese video.


----------



## Tacatomon (Jun 4, 2009)

Como no tengo audio, no le entendi mucho. Pareciera que el cepillo hablaba, algo así como un doblaje algo chistoso.

Saludos.


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Jun 4, 2009)

tacatomon dijo:
			
		

> O soy muy torpe o es que mi Celeron II a 66Mhz (Es lo que alcanze en la reparticion de cerebros) No puede procesar esta ilusion...
> 
> De seguro es algo bueno... La curiosidad mato al gato...Ahi la dejo.
> 
> Saludos.




pasa que tenes que ver la resolucion del mismo:


YouTube - Optical Illusion Revealed



saludos


----------



## Tacatomon (Jun 4, 2009)

Madre de Dios! Es Ilusion Freeman...

Por eso quería dejar las cosas como estaban. De todos modos gracias zeta_bola1. Hoy es un hecho que ya no duermo.

Saludos.


----------



## electrodan (Jun 4, 2009)

zeta_bola_1 dijo:
			
		

> tacatomon dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Esa ilución no me convence. Esta como muy "fotochop"...  Pero, de todas formas, ya la había captado. Es imposible saber cual de las dos son, hasta ver la original.
@tacatamon:Que no podés dormir por una fotito al revés? Acaso pensabas que era una lampara?.


----------



## fernandob (Jun 4, 2009)

ven..................ese es el velador que quiero para poner al lado de mi cama............ese !  

y si a la noche se me cae en la cama ...........buehh......romper no se rompe


----------



## Tacatomon (Jun 5, 2009)

... Ven, cada dia se *ven* cosas nuevas.  Juaaaazzzzz.

La foto en sí no me asusto, al principio si me saco de onda pero como no soy muy persistente en esas cosas, la deje a un lado.

fernandob... Que se caiga...-Que se caiga...-Que se caiga...-Que se caiga...-Que se caiga...-Que se caiga...



Saludos.


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (Jun 5, 2009)

jajaja si no es porque dicen que es una lampara, no capto que otra cosa puede ser a parte de la mujer, que fue lo primero que capté


----------



## foso (Jun 5, 2009)

no sabia que los consoladores vibraran a esa frecuancia, parecen 400 Hz mas o menos , por el ruido, me imaginaba que era menos..


----------



## electrodan (Jun 5, 2009)

Yoangel Lazaro dijo:
			
		

> jajaja si no es porque dicen que es una lampara, no capto que otra cosa puede ser a parte de la mujer, que fue lo primero que capté


Si lo miras bien, la encontraras.   (A la lampara, eh)


----------



## fernandob (Jun 5, 2009)

foso dijo:
			
		

> no sabia que los consoladores vibraran a esa frecuancia, parecen 400 Hz mas o menos ,.



mejor.cuanto menos   sepas de ellos mejor  ops: ............


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2009)

pues yo pensaba que era una farola en el primer video,en el que se supone que es una tia.


----------



## maxep (Jun 8, 2009)

jjajajajjaaj. aiiiii.. 

1+ que penso que era una lampara... que mal pensados que somos no? como podria ser una lampara ? 

ahora por lo del consolador. lo veo interesante para las mujeres.. da 2 razones para sonreir


----------



## unleased! (Jun 8, 2009)

A estos tios no les hace falta el Photoshop!:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3D34MtQz_80&eurl=http://


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Jun 8, 2009)

el usuario a suprimido este video.....


----------



## unleased! (Jun 8, 2009)

Cierto, el usuario es un capullo   Aquí teneis un enlace a una página donde está una copia del video:
http://video.interia.pl/obejrzyj,film,85097,sortuj,ch,st,3,pozycja,6480,Foose_Fooled
La verdad es que está tremendo el video, son unos verdaderos artistas estos chicos.
Saludos!


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Jun 8, 2009)

a los primeros 5 segundo ya me di cuenta de que la iba, me acuerdo de haberlo visto en el discovery, ahora, eso si es tener tiempo al pedo jaja, aunque te cuento que el dia que pinte asi de bien con aerografo te mando un mensaje, jaja


saludos


----------



## electrodan (Jun 9, 2009)

La verdad, no me terminé de enterar que es lo que hace el tipo en el video.


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Jun 9, 2009)

electrodan dijo:
			
		

> La verdad, no me terminé de enterar que es lo que hace el tipo en el video.




en el video de unleased? aerografia una hoja perfectamente en una pared, tal perfecto es la pintura que chip foose se cree qeu es una hoja pegada y trata de despegarla sin ningun resultado


saludos


----------

